# Por y para



## norma 126

Vorrei sapere come si traducono in italiano, le parole spagnole " por y para".So che si traducono in una sola parola "per", però in spagnolo le due parole non hanno lo stesso significato; per esempio se io dico:“Escrito por él” o “Escrito para él".


----------



## Jana337

Io l'ho scritto e voglio darglielo - è stato scritto per lui.
Lui l'ha scritto - è stato scritto da lui.



Jana


----------



## roxcyn

Norma, en tu perfil dice que usted es nativo hispanohablante, así debe saber cómo se usa por y para en español, en italiano sólamente se usa "per" por "por" y "para".


----------



## sabrinita85

*Usos distintos de esas preposiciones en español e italiano:*

*POR*

*Por consiguiente = di conseguenza

Por si acaso = nel caso

Por adelantado = in anticipo

Por mayoría = a maggioranza

Por el contrario = al contrario

Por fin = finalmente / alla fine

Por qué = perché

Por supuesto = (di) certo / certamente

Por lo general = in genere/di solito

Por todas partes = ovunque

Por la mañana/noche/tarde = di mattina/notte/pomeriggio

Al por mayor = all'ingrosso

Preguntar por alguien = chiedere di qualcuno

El pueblo de Juan está por León = Il paese di Juan è dalle parti di (verso) León.

Se entra por aquí y se sale por allí = Si entra di qua e si esce di là.

Estoy seguro de que este chico volverá por aquí = sono sicura che questo ragazzo tornerà qui.

Pasarán mañana por mi casa = Passeranno domani da me.

Penetró por entre los barrotes = Penetrò tra le sbarre.

Eso le pasa por tonto = Questo gli succede perché è un cretino.

Regresaré por octubre = Tornerò verso ottobre.

Voy a por agua = Vado a cercare dell'acqua.

No quiero pasar por delante de su casa = Non voglio passare davanti casa sua.

Pásamelo por debajo de la mesa = Passamelo da sotto il tavolo.
*

*PARA*

*Para arriba = verso l'alto

Para abajo = verso il basso

No estamos para gastos = Non siamo in condizioni di spendere.

Ven para aquí = Vieni qua/qui.

Este autobús va para Madrid = Questo autobus va a Madrid.

Va para cinco años que nos casamos = Sono quasi cinque anni che ci siamo sposati.

Te lo digo para que lo entiendas = Te lo dico affinché tu lo capisca.*


----------



## adritabares

Sabrinita:

Questa tabella comparativa delle preposizioni È FANTASTICA !
Tante grazie per condiverla con noi. Ê un materiale di un gran valore per quelli che studiamo l' italiano
Adriana


----------



## sabrinita85

Di niente! 
È stato un piacere!


----------



## norma 126

Tante grazie Sabrinita! sono d'accordo con Adriana, questa tabella è fantastica.


----------



## adritabares

Scusate dovrebbe dire: condividerla con noi. È stato un errore di battitura


----------



## sabrinita85

norma 126 said:


> Tante grazie Sabrinita! sono d'accordo con Adriana, questa tabella è fantastica.







adritabares said:


> Scusate, si dovrebbe dire: condividerla con noi. È stato un errore di battitura


Tranquila, no pasa nada


----------



## claudine2006

adritabares said:


> Sabrinita:
> 
> Questa tabella comparativa delle preposizioni È FANTASTICA !
> Tante grazie per condiverla con noi. È un materiale di un gran valore per quelli che studiano /per noi che studiamo l'italiano.
> Adriana


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> È un materiale di un gran valore per quelli che *studiano */per noi che studiamo l'italiano.


----------



## valy822

Buenos días a todos! 
Podríais explicar la diferencia entre _por_ y _para_ por favor?
Cuándo escribo una frase no sé nunca cuál tengo qué usar por qué ambas las palabras significan (o pueden significar) _per_ en italiano.
Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas!

PS. Correcciónes son bienvenidas!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Uf, ... questa e proprio una domanda difficile. Ma pensa questo

Para sempre ha una finalità
Por ha la finalità ma anche la causa

Ti lascio questo indirizzo ti sara utile

Ciao


----------



## saia

E' un argomento troppo difficile per essere spiegato in due parole, ci provo:
Para: 
Compl. moto a luogo: salir para España.
Per indicare fine: estudiar para aprender
Indica la persona cui destinare: estas flores son para tí.
Complemento limitazione: para un niño...
Alcuni compl. tempo: para mañana.

POR:
Compl. d'agente: fue leído por todo el mundo
Compl. causa:
Moto per luogo: corría por la calle
Compl. mezzo: por avión
E tanti altri ancora.


----------



## valy822

Muchas gracias Jose y Saia por vuestras respuestas.
La práctica es necesaria para aprender mejor.

PS. Mis dos textos son sin errores?


----------



## saia

Ho quest'altro link: http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/porpara.htm
Spero ti sia d'aiuto.


----------



## valy822

Grazie mille saia..mi devo esercitare...mi correggi tutto quello che ho scritto per favore?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

valy822 said:


> Buenos días a todos!
> Podríais explicarme la diferencia entre _por_ y _para_ por favor?
> Cuando escribo una frase no sé nunca cual tengo que usar por que ambas las palabras significan (o pueden significar) _per_ en italiano.
> Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas!
> 
> PS. Las Correcciones son bienvenidas!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

valy822 said:


> Muchas gracias José y Saia por vuestras respuestas.
> La práctica es necesaria para aprender mejor (es más correcto decir _más_).
> 
> PS. Mis dos textos sonestán sin errores?


¿ Mis dos textos tienen errores? (_Más correcto_)


----------



## valy822

Muchas gracias José por tus correcciones.
Perchè mi hai tolto tutti gli accenti (cual, cuando, que..)..sono scorretti?
Grazie ancora.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

valy822 said:


> Muchas gracias José por tus correcciones.
> Perchè mi hai tolto tutti gli accenti (cual, cuando, que..)..sono scorretti?
> Grazie ancora.


 
 Soltanto nelle domande ¿? si mette l'accento. Prego!


----------



## valy822

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Soltanto nelle domande ¿? si mette l'accento. Prego!


 
Non lo sapevo ...gracias!


----------



## femmejolie

valy822 said:


> Buenos días a todos!
> Podríais explicar*me /me podríais explicar* la diferencia entre _por_ y _para_ por favor?
> Cuando escribo una frase no sé nunca *cuál* tengo que usar *porque *ambas palabras significan (o pueden significar) _per_ en italiano.
> Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas!
> PS. Las Correcciones son bienvenidas!


 
*Camión-> camiones.*
*Las palabras que terminan en "ones" no llevan nunca tilde (como "coj..")*
*Como ves, los nativos españoles también cometen errores de ortografía (en este caso, dos)*



saia said:


> estas flores son para *ti*.


*"ti" nunca lleva tilde (sé que para un italiano es difícil vencer la tentación)  .*

In linea di massima,* DA = POR* e *PER=PARA/POR*
*PARA= finalità /strumento(mediante)/secondo/ causa( =perché)*
*POR = causa (mediante)compl.agente *
*1) PER = Finalità = PARA
*L'ho fatto* per* te = Lo he hecho PARA ti (perché tu sia felice)
Il regalo è stato fatto *per* me (=PARA mí ,finalità)
La forma passiva non c'entra nulla ->Il regalo è stato fatto DA te (= POR , compl.agente)
*2) PER = Secondo = PARA*
*Per* me è molto difficile.... = PARA mí... (<> según yo, en mi opinión)
*Per* me --> según yo/ gracias a mí .

*Per me* è un regalo carino (=secondo me) / È un regalo carino *per me* (=finalità)
*3) PER (mediante, gracias a) = POR*
L'ho detto *per* telefono = POR
*Per* quello che ho saputo...= POR lo que he sabido..(<>según/mediante/gracias a lo que he sabido)
*4) PER (causa) = a causa di , perché = POR*
Sono molto felice *per* te (=POR ti, a causa di te)
Questo ti capita* per* scema (=POR tonta, a causa della tua sciocchezza,* per* la tua sciocchezza, perché sei scema) )
Precisamente *per *questo non ti ho detto nulla = POR (a causa di ciò, per ciò)
*5) PER (sostituzione , rappresentazione , scambio) = POR*
L'ho fatto *per* te = Lo hize POR ti (= sostituzione)
La sua segretaria ha firmato *per* lui=Su secretaria ha firmado POR él. (=sostituzione)
Ti danno uno *per* due vecchi= te dan uno POR 2 viejos. (scambio)
È senatore *per* Roma = Es senador POR Roma (rappresentazione)
*6)Introducendo l'agente*
Un luogo frequentato* da* famosi= Un lugar frecuentado POR famosos.
Sono stata sorpresa *da* una tempesta= Fui sorprendida POR una tormenta.



"Devo farlo, pensa PER sé stessa"= Piensa PARA sí misma. (verso di sé); "Pensa DA sé "= Piensa POR sí misma. (strumento)

Ir PARA Roma = partire a Roma (=hacia) ; Ir POR Roma (= a través de)->passare per Roma.
Ven aquí/ ven para aquí/ ven hacia aquí = vieni qui/ vieni in qua. Ven por aquí (a través de aquí)= vieni da qui.



valy822 said:


> Muchas gracias José por tus correcciones.
> Perch*é* mi hai tolto tutti gli accenti (cual, cuando, que..)..sono scorretti?
> Grazie ancora.


*Avresti dovuto aprire **un altro thread. Ogni domanda, un thread.*


JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ¿Mis todos textos tienen errores? (_Más correcto_)


*Es incorrecto. ¿Todos mis textos tienen errores? / ¿Mis dos textos tiene errores?*


JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Soltanto nelle domande ¿? si mette l'accento. Prego! *Falso!*


*CUAL :*(*exclamativas e interrogativas* , SIEMPRE *con tilde*) :
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre...?
!No sé cuál prefieres!
SIN TILDE : 
Pronome relativo <> preposizione + il quale ,la quale, i quaili ,le quali / preposizione + cui)
Esta es la amiga de la cual (de la que) te he hablado. (della quale/ di cui)
La chica con la cual (con la que) sale es antipáica. (con la quale/ con cui)
Las personas en las cuales (en las que) puedes confiar son pocas.(sulle quali/su cui)
Estos son los platos entre los cuales (entre los que) se puede elegir. (tra i i quali/ tra cui)
*CUANDO ---------------->LO MISMO QUE CUAL:
*¿Cuándo vendrás?
!Cuándo te callarás!
!No sé cuándo vendrás!
SIN TILDE:
Congiunzione :Cuando (<>si, puesto que) tú lo dices, será verdad.
Puedes venir cuando quieras(<> si quieres) 
Ven a mi casa cuando (congiunzione di tempo) quieras.

*QUE y COMO*-------------------> LO MISMO
*COMO*
¿Cómo te llamas?
!Cómo me haces esto!
No sé cómo me haces esto/ no sé cómo te llamas.
SIN TILDE: 
avv.di modo di comparazione: Rubio como el oro.Hazlo como te digo.
congiunzione causale : ya que, puesto que, dado que) <> poiché, siccome.
Como no me haces caso, me voy.

*QUE*
¿Qué haces ahí?
!Qué haces!
No sé qué haces ahí.
SIN TILDE:
conj.comparativa: "Es más guapa que la otra".
Pron.relativo: "El día que me que quieras...."

Spero ti serva!


----------



## ShortRound

Salve, sono nuovo, porgo subito la mia prima domanda: avete qualche suggerimento su come meglio ricordare quale dei due termini va usato nelle specifiche situazioni?
Grazie in anticipo!

Do you have any suggestion about how to remember which one of the two terms is the one to use in specific situations?
Thanx in advance!


----------



## saia

Ciao, abbiamo discusso questo argomento qui, forse può esserti utile: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=406566

Benvenuto al forum!


----------



## vikgigio

In uno dei link ho trovato la seguente frase:
No voté por nadie.
nel significa di "a favore di"
Ma non è PARA che si usa per dire "a favore di"?
Voglio dire: sarebbe quindi scorretto dire "voté para ti"?


----------



## valy822

Grazie mille femmejolie per queste spiegazioni così approfondite...speriamo solo di ricordarle la prossima volta!


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> In uno dei link ho trovato la seguente frase:
> No voté por nadie.
> nel significa di "a favore di"
> Ma non è PARA che si usa per dire "a favore di"?
> Voglio dire: sarebbe quindi scorretto dire "voté para ti"?


 
Il problema è che per esprimere il vostro unico "per" (finalità) noi usiamo "por" e "para".
(in inglese, ad esempio, ci sono 2 modi per dire "per me" => secondo me) 
Io credo che il motivo sarebbe che al verbo "votare" spetta sempre "por/a favor de/ contra/en contra de", senza un perché.




*Rettifico (in rosa). Comunque la mia anteriore spiegazione non è molto esaustiva, lo so che è incompleta.*
In linea di massima,* DA = POR* e *PER=PARA/POR*
*PARA= finalità /strumento(mediante)/secondo/ causa( =perché)*
*POR = finalità , causa (mediante) , compl.agente *
*1) PER = Finalità = PARA
*L'ho fatto* per* te = Lo he hecho PARA ti (=finalità, perché tu sia felice)
*L'ho fatto *per* te = Lo he hecho POR ti (= finalità, perché tu non potevi farlo da solo, sarebbe anche una sostituzione) 
Il regalo è stato fatto *per* me (=PARA mí ,finalità)

La forma passiva non c'entra nulla ->Il regalo è stato fatto DA te (= POR , compl.agente)
*Questo prova che non l'ho copiato, tutto è farina del mio sacco.*


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Il problema è che per esprimere il vostro unico "per" (finalità) noi usiamo "por" e "para".
> (in inglese, ad esempio, ci sono 2 modi per dire "per me")
> Io credo che il motivo sarebbe che al verbo "votare" spetta sempre "por/a favor de/ contra/en contra de", senza un perché.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rettifico (in rosa). Comunque la mia anteriore spiegazione non è molto esaustiva, lo so che è incompleta.*
> In linea di massima,* DA = POR* e *PER=PARA/POR*
> *PARA= finalità /strumento(mediante)/secondo/ causa( =perché)*
> *POR = finalità , causa (mediante) , compl.agente *
> *1) PER = Finalità = PARA
> *L'ho fatto* per* te = Lo he hecho PARA ti (=finalità, perché tu sia felice)
> *L'ho fatto *per* te = Lo he hecho POR ti (= finalità, perché tu non potevi farlo da solo, sarebbe anche una sostituzione)
> Il regalo è stato fatto *per* me (=PARA mí ,finalità)
> 
> La forma passiva non c'entra nulla ->Il regalo è stato fatto DA te (= POR , compl.agente)
> *Questo prova che non l'ho copiato, tutto è farina del mio sacco.*



Ok, allora non devo far altro che imparare a memoria "votar por"...
Grazie

Comunque vorrei aggiungere una cosa riguardo l'espressione italiana "l'ho fatto per te"..
Infatti in generale questa espressione si usa per indicare finalità (nel senso quindi di PARA), e quasi mai come complemento di sostituzione, perché non essendoci in italiano due tipi di 'per' come in spagnolo, la frase risulterebbe quasi sempre ambigua. Certo, non è scorretto dire "lo faccio io per te" (aggiungendo quell'*io* che crei contrasto con *te*, e faccia capire quindi che si tratta di un 'per' di sostituzione e non di vantaggio; infatti se dicessi "lo faccio per te" verrebbe compreso 9 volte su 10 come un "lo hago para ti"), ma si usa molto di più dire "lo faccio al posto tuo" che evita qualsiasi ambiguità.


----------



## evecris

Hola a todos, 
rapidamente uno podría decir que "POR" indica una causa... y "PARA"una destinación...
te deseo por todo lo que te soñè: ... te deseo porque te soñè tanto que...
te deseo para todo lo que soñé:... te deseo para hacer realidad mi sueño...

se entiende?
espero que si... 
Saludos!


----------



## Aloha

Mi novio (italiano) me regaló una pulsera en la que gravó:

"Para mi vida eterna"

En realidad él quería decir "Por mi vida eterna"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Entiendo la dificultad que genera esta palabrita, si se piensa en italiano...Para captar el significado, hay que cambiar el chip y pensar en español.

Como bien apunta evecris:

por: causa
para: destino

P.S. La pulsera sigue en mi mano derecha, con el mensaje intacto.

Por cierto:

"Tengo ganas de ti" también está bien.


----------

